# Sick female Cockatiel/vomiting back even water



## FregO (Apr 26, 2017)

Hey there.
Unfortunately one of my Cockatiel, a 4 years old female became sick.
Until now she did not have any health issue, but today at dawn she started vomiting seeds with some milk like liquid.
The day passed, she only had one dropping which wasn't a normal one...It was attached to the bird.

https://postimg.cc/bGfcw2XG

I washed all the cage, covered everything with new paper (my other male Cockatiel has some issues with he's legs and I do it for him...I update on that area later) 
*She did not have any more dropping since.
*She doesn't even attempt to eat just rarely climb over but otherwise only sitting on the stick or on the ground of the cage.
*I saw her trying to drink like 2 drops then she started vomiting again violently...She vomited back all the water she just drank (is actually a dandelion tee with very low level of antibiotics I mexed it today, not simple water).

I am keeping budgies since I live, but I only have Cockatiels since 4 years and never met with this type of illness.

Tomorrow I am going to the vet...There aren't really specialized avian vets in my area in transylvania, but I think there is one vet who finished a school in the US and knows a lot about birds.

I just wanted to know your opinions until I visit the vet tomorrow if she will be fine until. Thank you.


----------



## FregO (Apr 26, 2017)

UPDATE:
My Parrot is on antibiotics and it feels so much better, almost healthy now...Incredible. Now she eats and drinks well.
I wanted to delete the post but I am unable to. Sorry for the wrong tread too...I should have posted in the Cockatiel Health subforum.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm glad to hear she is doing better


----------



## FregO (Apr 26, 2017)

tielbob said:


> I'm glad to hear she is doing better


Thanks  Sweet names...I can't translate my bird names to English...I mean I could but is not the same...feel to it. I wish bests of luck and health to all of you guys. Rip those beautiful souls that passed away...

Unfortunately I have a few as well but they were all budgies...These 2 are my first Cockatiels...Interestingly enough, except that paralyzed leg (doe to an old, untreated and swollen leg when I got him-->the other parrot) they did not have health issues for the past 3 years. So basically I was kind of panicking 

I am going to update the post with my old bird's wounds and the healing progress...It may help someone...especially those like myself who do not have avian vets in the region or country.


----------

